# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Требуется специалист по сайтам

## Lakshmana Prana das

Сайт Кришна.ру постоянно подвергается атакам хакеров. Есть идея перевести его на платную систему управления содержимым.

Для этого нужен человек, разбирающийся в движках, скриптах и MySQL и располагающий достаточным временем для переноса всего содержимого сайта и тестирования. Работу можно выполнить как служение (бесплатно), так и за деньги (источник - собранные средства на поддержку сайта Кришна.ру).

Ждем ваши предложения.

----------


## Victor

1. В первую очередь можно рассматривать сертифицированные ФСТЭК России движки, это например Битрикс.
2. По поводу конкретного человека пока не подскажу.

----------


## Dvija Haridas das

Для начала попробуйте обновить движок Joomla до последней версии там очень много исправлений и доработок. 

А по опыту скажу, лучше не искать кого-то, кто за ЧПС сделает портал. Лучше собрать денег (3000 -10000$) и заказать у хорошей студии весь проект, с движком точно заточенным под необходимости портала, на не распространённом языке программирования, но тогда будет привязка к компании исполнителю, для поддержки и сопровождения будет нужен специалист знающий особенности именно этого движка.

Атакам, по понятным причинам, проект будет подвергаться до конца Кали-юги. По этому проще просто определить кого-то (квалифицированного специалиста), кто будет постоянно следить за безопасностью сайта и платить ему деньги. А если этот специалист вайшнав - платить ему в два, три... раза больше чем другим))). Зачем преданные должны делать бесплатно то, за что непреданным платят хорошие деньги? На джумле работает очень много крупных проектов с посещаемостью в сотни раз больше и с бюджетом в миллионы дол.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Столько денег нет, конечно. Есть 20-30 тысяч рублей, пожертвованых на поддержку сайта. Так что регулярно можно платить по 1-2 тыс.руб. в месяц или единовременно за какие-то разовые работы. Так что, если не найдется человека, который сделает все за бесплатно или за маленькую оплату, то сайт рано или поздно грохнется. Возможно, вместе с форумом.

----------


## Эдвард

Джумлу сколько не обновляй, а дыр все равно много - опен сурс, что тут поделать. Или переписывать исходный код, чтобы избежать шаблонных методов взлома. Или менять платформу, на тот же битрикс. 

Писать свой движок нерентабельно. Если это делает проф. студия, то обдерут основательно. Если это делает один человек (или любитель), то выйдет куда хуже той же джумлы. 

Лучший способ борьбы со взломами - своевременное резервное копирование. Т.к. взломать можно все что угодно, если ставиться таковая цель. Однако в нашем случае, все проблемы - это скорее баловство, а не целенаправленный взлом. С этим можно справиться перенеся сайт на более серьезный хост и сменив платформу сайта. Я об этом уже с полгода говорю  :smilies:

----------


## baladasa

резервное копирование актуально после латания дыр, сейчас проблема, как я понимаю с автоматическими вредоносными программами сканирующими из сети на определенные виды уязвимостей. Список уязвимостей известен, так как в новых версиях он исправлен.

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

Наверное все знают, но на всякий случай напишу. В России есть Управления по борьбе с преступлениями в сфере высоких технологий, которое борется с хакерами в том числе. Местные адреса можно узнать по интернету.

----------


## Victor

> ...Лучший способ борьбы со взломами - своевременное резервное копирование. Т.к. взломать можно все что угодно, если ставиться таковая цель. Однако в нашем случае, все проблемы - это скорее баловство, а не целенаправленный взлом. С этим можно справиться перенеся сайт на более серьезный хост и сменив платформу сайта. Я об этом уже с полгода говорю


Похоже это лучшее решение. Но все же обновления на Джумлу лучше ставить.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Наверное все знают, но на всякий случай напишу. В России есть Управления по борьбе с преступлениями в сфере высоких технологий, которое борется с хакерами в том числе. Местные адреса можно узнать по интернету.


Опять же вопрос в кадрах. Этим некому заниматься. Может, Вы займетесь, матаджи Ямуна Падма?

----------


## Эдвард

> резервное копирование актуально после латания дыр


Всегда актуально, т.к. риск полной потери информации 99% не зависимо залатанный сайт или нет. 1% скинем на оптимизме  :smilies: 




> как я понимаю с автоматическими вредоносными программами сканирующими из сети на определенные виды уязвимостей.


Нет, есть следы ручного взлома, а не только ботами. 




> Список уязвимостей известен, так как в новых версиях он исправлен.


Такое только в сказке... с каждой версией исправляют кучу дыр, а уже в следующем патче находится, что исправить и снова патч. Опен сурс, любой человек видит исходный код и соответственно уязвимости. Это просто невозможно исправить. Т.к. сами алгоритмы в программировании имеют слабые места, и какой бы хитрый способ защиты не придумали, если известен его код, то найти дыру - дело времени и усердия.

Не спора ради пишу, но освещаю другую сторону вопроса. Даже самая свежая версия Джумлы изобилует уязвимостями, обновление - не панацея, хотя оно может быть полезным.

----------


## Эдвард

> Наверное все знают, но на всякий случай напишу. В России есть Управления по борьбе с преступлениями в сфере высоких технологий, которое борется с хакерами в том числе. Местные адреса можно узнать по интернету.


Они не будут этим заниматься... к сожалению. Сейчас в Интернете царят средние века: единственная оборона - самооборона. А это управление занимается поиском сайтов с ДП, экстремизмом и денежными махинациями (и то, это очень редко, если кто-то крупно облажался или не того развели). 
Сейчас, в России, защита сайтов - забота их владельцев. Да и не только в России  :smilies:

----------


## Милана

Не могли бы Вы объяснить,а для чего они религиозный сайт взламывают???
Совершенно не понятно,что они в этом интересного нашли???
Это ведь почти тоже,что взломать сайт детского садика,где дети фантиками обмениваются???
Странные взломщики какие-то...

----------


## Эдвард

Две мотивировки: 

1. Вызывать сбои в работе, публиковать всякие гадости, инфицировать вирусами - чтобы подорвать доверие к сайту, снизить посещаемость. 
2. Просто попытка использовать наш сайт для раскрутки своих сайтов, т.к. у нашего высокий ТИЦ и нормальная посещаемость. 

Первый мотив религиозный.
Второй меркантильный.

----------


## baladasa

что еще можно использовать, кроме джумлы и битрикса?

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

> Опять же вопрос в кадрах. Этим некому заниматься. Может, Вы займетесь, матаджи Ямуна Падма?


Там надо заявление писать. А я не в России. 
Вот адрес в Москве, например. http://kguvd.ru/contacts/
На сайте написано, если вы стали жертвой хакеров, то можете обращаться сюда. 
По идее любые не особо тяжкие преступления полиция любит откладывать или даже не рассматривать. Тут нужен человек с кшатрийской природой, чтобы мог еще раз придти, спросить, что сделали, взять письменный ответ. И еще раз придти, и еще.
Есть анонимные формы отправки информации по интернету, но хакерство сюда не входит. Насилие, порнография итп - можно жаловаться. 
Еще был специальный сайт, посвященный подобного рода проблемам. По типу "хакеры и закон". Там узнают информацию как хакеры, так и потерпевшие. Советы дают друг другу. Ссылку потеряла, если найду, напишу.

----------

